# driving instructors in lagos



## jh32

I was wondering are there very good driving schools/instructors in lagos? I would like to be able to take some driving lessons if I am able to move to lagos.

Thanks in advance for all suggestions.


----------



## Ann Hansen

jh32 said:


> I was wondering are there very good driving schools/instructors in lagos? I would like to be able to take some driving lessons if I am able to move to lagos.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all suggestions.


Hi,
I have been looking for lessons for my Son and it seems you can get them in Lisbon and if you do not speak or read Portugese then you can have some one from the consulate be with you when you do your oral and written exam and
interpret for you.
I know this means going to Lisbon but the Trains are good.
Other than that you can do a British residencial course in the UK.
Ann


----------



## CJ Tyler

I don't think there are any. I've been here over 2 years (Algarve) and I've never seen one, and, come to think of it, I've never seen an L plate either. Hold on . . . just looked up the verb 'to learn' and it's 'Aprendar'.
My advice would be to look in the usual places Resident, 123 etc. for someone or contact the International School of the Algarve, as they have a sixth form full of english speaking kids approaching their 18th birthday. Mummy and Daddy will surely have thought about lessons prior to letting their kid loose in their shiny new birthday present.


----------



## Ann Hansen

I have been here 7 years and so far nothing!!
I have found out you can do it in Lisbon and when you do your theory you can ask a member of the Consul to be with you to translate.Thats the best so far or go back to UK on an intensive coures.
Ann


----------



## jorgemac23

Hi jh32
My son went to this driving school & liked it very much, here is the info. good luck.
jorgemac23

ESCOLA DE CONDUÇÃO INFANTE D.HENRIQUE
RUA VASCO DA GAMA,59-1º

8600-722 LAGOS

Tel. 282-760267 Fax 282-760267


----------



## Ann Hansen

Thank you for your reply. Sorry for the delay in getting back to you I had to return to UK due to a family illness.
Does your son speak Portuguese?
How did he go about his driving test?
Regards
Ann


----------



## Ann Hansen

Thank you for all your help. I will pass on the info to my Son.
How did your Son get on with doing his driving test?


----------



## Dalma

*Would appreciate some advice??*

Hi Ann

I live in Lagos Portugal and want to take driving lessons, but my Portuguese isn't good enough at the moment.

How did you son get on? I know you can get practical instructors that speak English but its the 30hrs in a class room for the theory thats the issue.

Were you able to find a translated theory book?

Kind Regards


----------



## omostra06

Hi Dalma, welcome to the forum.


----------



## John999

*advice*



Dalma said:


> Hi Ann
> 
> I live in Lagos Portugal and want to take driving lessons, but my Portuguese isn't good enough at the moment.
> 
> How did you son get on? I know you can get practical instructors that speak English but its the 30hrs in a class room for the theory thats the issue.
> 
> Were you able to find a translated theory book?
> 
> Kind Regards


Hi Dalma
Welcome to the forum, regarding your question, I truly believe that the best thing to do is to get in touch with the British embassy about it, if you think that you’re Portuguese isn´t good enough to chance a local school, the embassy will be able to answer your questions. I have never heard about a Portuguese Highway Code book translated in English, I am not saying there isn´t but, did some net surfing and couldn´t find any. Asked a Portuguese friend of mine to make a few calls and the result was negative. It looks like that one of the requirements to take a driving license in this country, you have to be able to read and write in Portuguese. But it is also true that you are allowed to have a translator with you during the written exam, so my suggestion is contact the embassy and they will tell you what to do, and where you can do it
John999 
:confused2:


----------

